# Royal Porthcawl February Winter Open



## IanM (Dec 3, 2019)

The entry form for the Feb Open is now on the website Details here

Usually some folk on here make up a team, I am already in one with the old Bowood Contingent 

The earlier you book, the shorter your walk for the shotgun start!!  It also sells out  Hope it is ok to post the heads up here


----------

